# cippa di cazzo



## Lemon

what does  "cippa di  cazzo"  mean ??


----------



## fox71

They say that in Rome.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cazzo


----------



## Victoria32

fox71 said:


> They say that in Rome.


Yes, Fox71, but may I (also)  ask
"What does it _mean?) 
_(I tried the WRF dictionary for the first word)

VL


----------



## fox71

I don't know exactly. But probably "Sta cippa di cazzo!" warn means the same as "Sti cazzi!" warn. It is an exclamation that shows a strong disagreement with what somebody has just said.
Anyway have a look at this link:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cazzo


----------



## Victoria32

fox71 said:


> I don't know exactly. But probably "Sta cippa di cazzo!" warn means the same as "Sti cazzi!" warn. It is an exclamation that shows a strong disagreement with what somebody has just said.
> Anyway have a look at this link:
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cazzo


Grazie, Fox....

What a useful word is 'cazzo'! 

 VL


----------



## fox71

Yes, really useful!


----------



## gigibuffon

hey . i was watching an interview in french , and there were subtitles in italian . in the interview the subtitles say "a questa cippa di c" so i'm, trying to figure out what cippa di c is supposed to mean . anyone know.?. 

thankss


----------



## ElaineG

Look here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=262384&highlight=cippa


----------



## gigibuffon

thank you i will try it !


----------



## italianbabe

Sti cazzi literally translates to "these balls" and means I don't care.


----------



## violet212

Cippa di cazzo is not the same as sti cazzi. Sti cazzi means "I don't give a shit", while "cippa di cazzo" means something like "a fuck/a damn", it is used in sentences such as: non capisci una cippa (di cazzo) = you don't understand a damn thing!


----------



## sterrenzio

I may be wrong, but would "'sti cazzi" also express surprise (slightly ironic), as in the example below?


e.g.: A "Lo sai che Tizio si è comprato una X6?"
       B "'Sti cazzi!" (wow, really?)


----------



## giginho

sterrenzio said:


> I may be wrong, but would "'sti cazzi" also express surprise (slightly ironic), as in the example below?
> 
> 
> e.g.: A "Lo sai che Tizio si è comprato una X6?"
> B "'Sti cazzi!" (wow, really?)



That's a particular use of "sti cazzi", expecially in northside of Italy.

Cippa di cazzo  means many things...it depends on the context!

For example:

"Non ci ho capito una cippa di cazzo"
I didn't understand really nothing

Non me ne frega una cippa di cazzo
"I don't give a fuck"


CIPPA is an intensifier of cazzo!


----------



## NagiMahori

CIPPA = ceppa = ceppo


----------



## Peninsular

I think it's something like "fuck all"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

italianbabe wrote: "Sti cazzi literally translates to "these balls". Obviously, this is not true.

GS


----------



## giginho

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> italianbabe wrote: "Sti cazzi literally translates to "these balls". Obviously, this is not true.
> 
> GS



Of course it is not! if a litteral translation is wanted we can say: "These dicks" but I don't think it could make any sense for anyone....

and now a little question: whats the difference between "dick" and "cock"?


----------



## violet212

yes, sti cazzi can also be ironical.. like "ah really?! like I care..."


----------



## Peninsular

gignho - "these balls" doesn't mean anything in English either! It's closer to "so what?" or "who gives a shit?"


----------



## sterrenzio

E' vero, "cippa" (cioè "ceppo") è un rafforzativo.
Dalle nostre parti si usa anche nel contesto che segue:

A: "Scusa se sono arrivato un ritardo!!!" (I'm sooo sorry I arrived late!)
B: "Scusa 'sto cazzo/'sta cippa" (I don't give a fuck about your apologies)

 Adesso basta, sennò di esempi ce ne sarebbero a bizzeffe!!!


----------



## giginho

Thank you peninsular....I was saying the same!

That post, unfortunately, make me think about the difference between the word dick and cock.....if there's any!


----------



## Peninsular

Hmm - to my ears, cock, like knob, sounds more typical of British English, dick of US English, with the honourable exception of the insult "dickhead", used with alacrity throughout the UK!


----------



## giginho

Peninsular said:


> Hmm - to my ears, cock, like knob, sounds more typical of British English, dick of US English, with the honourable exception of the insult "dickhead", used with alacrity throughout the UK!


 
I get crazy about the british way of speaking!!!!!!!! honourable exception is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oirelav

sterrenzio said:


> I may be wrong, but would "'sti cazzi" also express surprise (slightly ironic), as in the example below?
> 
> 
> e.g.: A "Lo sai che Tizio si è comprato una X6?"
> B "'Sti cazzi!" (wow, really?)



Yes! you are wrong.
'sticazzi  means "I don't give a shit".

E' buffo ma a volte si sente utilizzare questa espressione idiomatica che a Roma indica in fin dei conti "indifferenza" in maniera impropria , quasi a significare "stupore", "meraviglia".

In entrambi i casi e' forte il richiamo all'organo genitale maschile, e al proposito non si puo' non ricordare l'espressione principe del dialetto bolognese "soc'mel" (letteralmente "succhiamelo"), nella quale il triviale invito, piu' o meno velato, alla _fellatio _e' divenuto una comune interiezione o esclamazione di sorpresa.


----------



## giginho

oirelav said:


> Yes! you are wrong.
> 'sticazzi  means "I don't give a shit".
> 
> E' buffo ma a volte si sente utilizzare questa espressione idiomatica che a Roma indica in fin dei conti "indifferenza" in maniera impropria , quasi a significare "stupore", "meraviglia".
> 
> In entrambi i casi e' forte il richiamo all'organo genitale maschile, e al proposito non si puo' non ricordare l'espressione principe del dialetto bologneses "soc'mel" (letteralmente "succhiamelo"), nella quale il triviale invito, piu' o meno velato, alla _fellatio _e' divenuto una comune interiezione o esclamazione di sorpresa.


 
non sono d'accordo.

Semplicemente in altre parti di Italia ha un significato diverso...non è che quello che si dice a Roma sia la regola ovunque! In moltissime parti del nord si usa "sti cazzi" in senso opposto a quanto fatto da altre parti....con buona pace dei romani!!!


----------



## oirelav

tranquillo, ognuno lo usa come crede.
dico solo che un'espressione che ha avuto origine certamente in area romana ('sticazzi) ha assunto significati diversi in altre aree geografiche..il che e' buffo. Non ho detto che sia sbagliato, e' solo curioso, e linguisticamente molto interessante, seguirne la diffusione geografica e analizzarne la semantica lessicale.

Cio' detto  - senza polemica, ma con buon apace: sono romano ma ho fatto bei 3 anni di militare a Cuneo -  il significato originario di 'sticazzi e' quello che ti ho spiegato. Concetto speculare a  *'sticazzi *e' *me cojoni.
*
Googlando si trova una intervista a Enzo G. Castellari, regista di culto di molti B-movie anni 70, che spiega bene il contesto - almeno in area romana - in cui vengono usate tali espressioni.


----------



## giginho

oirelav said:


> tranquillo, ognuno lo usa come crede.
> dico solo che un'espressione che ha avuto origine certamente in area romana ('sticazzi) ha assunto significati diversi in altre aree geografiche..il che e' buffo. Non ho detto che sia sbagliato, e' solo curioso, e linguisticamente molto interessante, seguirne la diffusione geografica e analizzarne la semantica lessicale.
> 
> Cio' detto  - senza polemica, ma con buon apace: sono romano ma ho fatto bei 3 anni di militare a Cuneo -  il significato originario di 'sticazzi e' quello che ti ho spiegato. Concetto speculare a  *'sticazzi *e' *me cojoni.
> *
> Googlando si trova una intervista a Enzo G. Castellari, regista di culto di molti B-movie anni 70, che spiega bene il contesto - almeno in area romana - in cui vengono usate tali espressioni.


 
Ma figurati! Anzi, scusa se ti sono sembrato rude....non volevo minimamente!

Se hai fatto il militare a Cuneo, vuol dire che sei uomo di mondo..... 

Pensa che io mi sono fatto una figuraccia con un amico di Bracciano proprio per questo misunderstanding!


----------



## london calling

Quindi, _non capisci una cippa di cazzo!_ (mai sentito da queste parti) significa _non capisci una mazza di niente!_ = "you don't understand a fucking thing!", correct?


----------



## giginho

Esattamente così, mia cara! anche se non capisci una cippa di cazzo non è molto usato, ma se lo dici è assolutamente comprensibile e vuol dire proprio quello che hai detto tu!


----------



## sterrenzio

A mio parere il bolognese _soc'mel_ e i romaneschi _me' gojjoni_ e _'sti cazzi_ si usano come sinonimi poco raffinati di _però!_, _caspita!_, _ma guarda un po'!/chi l'avrebbe mai detto!_ e _davvero?_ ed esprimono stupore e a volte anche ammirazione, non indifferenza...

P.S. Padre bolognese, madre abruzzese, vivo nelle Marche, non conosco il romanesco


----------



## oirelav

sterrenzio said:


> A mio parere il bolognese _soc'mel_ e i romaneschi _me' gojjoni_ e _'sti cazzi_ si usano come sinonimi poco raffinati di _però!_, _caspita!_, _ma guarda un po'!/chi l'avrebbe mai detto!_ e _davvero?_ ed esprimono stupore e a volte anche ammirazione, non indifferenza...
> 
> P.S. Padre bolognese, madre abruzzese, vivo nelle Marche, non conosco il romanesco



non posso postarlo ma invito a vedere il video di cui parlavo prima
"Enzo G. Castellari me cojoni e sti cazzi"


----------



## NagiMahori

si ma 'sti cazzi - lillo e greg docet - a Roma sta per (come anche me cojoni) PERO'! SENTI CHE ROBA MA..... CHI SE NE STRAFREGA (una cippa de cazzo)!!!!

Ragazzi quante puntualizzazioni su questo argomento.....il che mi fa dire : 'sti cazzi!!


----------



## Gianfry

il grande capo estiqaatsi


----------

